# Pilot G2 refill holder



## apple320 (May 2, 2009)

Not sure if this falls under advanced pen making but here it is.  I made this one to take the Pilot G2 refills as this is the refill I use all the time.  Twisting the cap advances the refill into the nose cone.  The nose cone,clip,spring were the only part I used.  

Chris


----------



## LEAP (May 2, 2009)

Looks nice, Is that the threads visible through the upper barrel? I've found that a little spray cooking oil (thanks for that TEX) makes a smoother thread.


----------



## apple320 (May 2, 2009)

LEAP said:


> Looks nice, Is that the threads visible through the upper barrel? I've found that a little spray cooking oil (thanks for that TEX) makes a smoother thread.



Thanks

Yes that is the threads you see.  This material when you gold it up to light you can see any color through it so no way to hide them at this thickness   Yes you gotta love Pam  I have heard but not tried dish soap that it works really good as well.  Have you heard this?

Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (May 4, 2009)

Very cool.  I like the blank material.


----------



## SonOfMartin (Jun 29, 2009)

How did you make that pen?  I love G2 pens but can't find a kit that will hold a refill?  I've converted a couple of other over-the-counter pens pretty easily but yours I can't figure out.

Any help you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## watchman7 (Jul 17, 2009)

The PSI Elite rollerball will take a Pilot G2 refill.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 17, 2009)

All the Jrs will take a G2 and I think the classic (with the twist off cap) will too.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 13, 2009)

SonOfMartin said:


> How did you make that pen? I love G2 pens but can't find a kit that will hold a refill? I've converted a couple of other over-the-counter pens pretty easily but yours I can't figure out.
> 
> Any help you can offer would be appreciated.


 
Yeah, I think most of the smaller rollerball kits will take a G2. 
Got the following info from a website that sells the G2 refill for rollerball replacement:
"Standard size roller ball refill by Pilot G2; fits 98% of all rollerball pens which accept a standard size refill. Refill reads "PILOT LG2RF - 8F7BLS - G2-7". (May be used as exact replacement for Hauser, Pic, Schmidt 888, Schneider, Bright Moon, Hauser 707 / 777 and many other refills.)"


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 13, 2009)

I like what you have there!
Looks lie a good one.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice pen.


----------

